# Contest: Give a unit a NEW, fluffy rule!



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Codex writers often get very nifty, elaborate ideas to describe a unit in the book, but the demand for simplicity and balance on the tabletop means the actual rules don't quite have the same oomph as the flavor text suggests.

So here's an exercise for y'all. Take an existing unit out there and give it a new rule that would suit its backgroung and function.

As always, I lead by example, like the enlightened tyrant I pretend to be. :grin:

*Obliterators (CSM)*

_Viral Assimilation Drive_: The warp-spawned Obliterator virus that creates these aberrations also allows them to incorporate the technology of its vanquished foes into its arsenal. Whenever a unit of one or more Obliterators causes an unsaved wound on a model or a wrecked/explodes result on a vehicle, they can choose to add one of the target model's weapons to their obliterator weapons choice for the rest of the game. This effect can only happen once per unit per game, and it does not affect Force weapons.


----------



## goofman865 (Nov 22, 2011)

ill say to change the rule with deep strikers< because if a drop pod lands on an ork how does it explode?


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

_"Raptors To The Hunt":_

Utilizing the hazardous, but powerful Jump-Packs. The Raptors leap to the sky to descend onto their unwitting victims in a furious assault. 

During the Assault Phase, you may assault with a unit of Raptors up to 12". If you do so take a Dangerous Terrain test for each member of the unit, resolving wounds prior to blows being struck. All remaining models of the Raptor unit that assaulted this way are treated as having the "Furious Charge" USR for the first round of combat.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

_"Holy Rage" (Sisters of Battle)_

So trained with the Emperor's Holy Bolt Weapons that Sisters of Battle are able to bring them to bear at a moment's notice, using them to shoot down a charging enemy before they can reach their lines.

When Sisters of Battle units with models with bolt weapons are charged they make take take a leadership test using the majority leadership of the unit, if the test passed all models armed with bolt weapons may make their attacks at the following profile: +1 WS,+1S. Models with close combat weapons may use their close combat weapons instead. A unit that does this count as being armed with defensive grenades.

However if the test fails the unit makes all of its attacks last for the remainder of the combat due to not reacting quickly enough to fire on the assaulting unit.

This rule may not be used by any unit that is already in close-combat.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

"Unholy fear"

Since Possessed Marine's are Marine's that have been possessed by Daemons and have been mutated, they strike intense fear into the enemy

On the turn in which a Possessed unit assaults, the enemy takes a Leadership Test at -3. If the test is failed, the enemy fight at Initiative 1 for the first round of combat


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Moonschwine said:


> _"Raptors To The Hunt":_
> 
> Utilizing the hazardous, but powerful Jump-Packs. The Raptors leap to the sky to descend onto their unwitting victims in a furious assault.
> 
> During the Assault Phase, you may assault with a unit of Raptors up to 12". If you do so take a Dangerous Terrain test for each member of the unit, resolving wounds prior to blows being struck. All remaining models of the Raptor unit that assaulted this way are treated as having the "Furious Charge" USR for the first round of combat.


To play off this;

"Strike From the Sky": Utilizing Jump Packs, Space Marines are able to drop behind enemy lines to bring their close combat powers where needed. This tactic uses the Jump Packs to increase the Space Marines downward velocity to make an impact like an artillery shell. This dangerous maneuver is known to strike fear into the enemies of Man, at the cost of rendering Space Marines momentarily unable to press the attack.

When Assault Marines are Deep Striking you may elect to forgo your shooting attack to use this rule. Your unit is now able to Deep Strike onto enemy units. If you land on a unit take a Dangerous Terrain test for each member of your squad, each successful test cause one STR 5 AP 2 wound to the enemy unit, each failed test causes one STR 5 AP 2 wound to your squad. All enemy units with 18 in. of your squad must take a Leadership check, failure cause enemy units to go to ground. 

In addition the shock of your attack will cause enemies that fire upon your squad to do so in a panicked state, unable to make precise shots. All enemy to hit rolls made against this unit in the following turn my be re-rolled.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Sephyr said:


> Codex writers often get very nifty, elaborate ideas to describe a unit in the book, but the demand for simplicity and balance on the tabletop means the actual rules don't quite have the same oomph as the flavor text suggests.
> 
> So here's an exercise for y'all. Take an existing unit out there and give it a new rule that would suit its backgroung and function.
> 
> ...


To powerfull as is and a little vague, if a unit of 3 kills a vindicator, do they all get the gun? I would modify it a couple ways:
1)On a 4+ or 5+ they assimilate the weapon, maybe even a 6+
2) they have to be so close 12-18 inches. Kinda hard to assimilate something that is 48 inches away, which is really miles away.
3)They can only use the weapon once.
4)Any combo of the rules above or all of them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

For Eldar Phoenix Lords

_Reincarnation_-If a Phoenix Lord is felled and at least one friendly exarch of the same aspect is still on the table do not remove the Phoenix Lord but place it on its side. If a friendly exarch from the same shrine reaches base-to-base contact with the Phoenix Lord then the exarch is immediately sacrificed and te Phoenix Lord is brought back to life with full wounds. Note that _reincarnation_ can occur more than once a game if enough exarchs are still alive.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

symphonic death:

Noise Marines (and Lucius) gain the 'Rending' USR. (note ranged attacks made with sonic weaponry can also rend.)


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

"Just. As. Planned."

Applicable only when using a mono tzeentch army (daemon or csm), roll a d6 at the end of the battle. On a 6, the result of the game is reversed (winner becomes loser, loser becomes winner). 

However, the presence of either Harlequins or Creed negate this effect.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*C'tanic Amalgamation*

_If faced with a threat so dire that nothing within his own formidable arsenal can defeat it, Imotekh the Stormlord will order the opening of the Black Tessarect. Inside this special Tessarect Labyrinth lies the unbroken essence of the Nightbringer, preserved through great expense and at great risk by the Stormlord's Crypteks. The Nightbringer has slowly been fed the essence of other C'tan Shards over time, turning it into the C'tanic Amalgamation; the last resort._

The C'tanic Amalgamation is a free upgrade which can only be obtained by a Necron army led by Imotekh the Stormlord. The upgrade is taken at the controlling player's peril.

If the controlling player has only 15% of their original force remaining (calculate using point-values before the game, discounting the points for Imotekh) and the Stormlord has not been removed as a casualty, then roll a dice at the beginning of each player turn. On the roll of a 5 or more the Black Tessarect has been opened. With the release of the empowered Nightbringer, all life on the battlefield is sucked away, all hope devoured, and every last vestige of matter obliterated. Every model, terrain piece, and the gameboard itself is removed from play as the entire solar system is annihilated by the hungering energies of the Nightbringer. The game ends immediately in a Draw.

If the Stormlord is defeated during the course of the game then there is a chance the opposition may try to open the Black Tessarect, ignorant of the dark power which lies within, or the Nightbringer may even try to open the Tessarect himself. If the Stormlord is removed as a casualty, after all Reanimation Protocols, roll a D6. On the value of a 6 the Black Tessarect has opened, releasing the Nightbringer in the manner described above. 

Finally, if Imotekh is killed in combat by an enemy unit, and the Tessarect is not opened, place a counter next to the unit. If the unit is not fleeing or destroyed by the end of the game then the Necrons will automatically suffer a Massacre Defeat, having lost the most powerful asset in the universe.




Pretty darn pleased with that rule there. :laugh: Would probably be Apocalypse only.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

"The walls come tumblin' down" (Space Marine Vindicators)

On a 4+, a building fired upon by a Vindicator will become a ruinous crater. All units inside of said building must take a Strength 3 Ap- hit. This allows the vindicator to fire directly upon the building, and as such, the units inside would not be directly hit. This shot will not scatter.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice contributions! So far, I'd say Moonschwine wins: fluffy, risky and powerful. I'd perhaps only change Furious Charge into a diferent effect so it doesn't become as widespread as FNP. Maybe re-rolling all failed to-hit ot to-wound rolls for the present assault turn.

As for crabpuff's caveats, they are duly noted and make sense. I think they should all get the assimilated weapon to avoid discussions of "this model has the weapon/no, that one had it!" as well as suddenly making the models in the unit different and allowing wound allocation shenanigans. 

I do like giving it a range limit, to make use of the ability dangerous. Perhaps 18 inches.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sephyr said:


> ...fluffy, risky and powerful...


*looks at C'tanic Amalgamation*

*looks back to post*

Now I may be wrong here, but somehow I don't feel going faster with a Jump Pack is quite as risky as carrying a Solar-System Doomsday Device in your pocket. :laugh: Perhaps mad is more fitting.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorcerer Powers:
Grand Design (probably unglodly levels of expensive: Available to sorcerers with the Mark of Tzeentch. The psyker has ensnared the enemy squad in Tzeentch's ineffable plans, and become unwitting pawns, their actions unknowingly furthering the plots and schemes of chaos. This power may be used in the shooting phase, possessing a range of 24" and requires line of sight. The affected unit must take a leadership test, even if the unit is Fearless. If they fail, then at the end of the game, each kill point achieved by that unit is automatically conferred to the Chaos player. May be used once per game. 

Tendrils of Seduction: Available to sorcerers with the Mark of Slaanesh. The sorcerer probes the mind of his opponent for weakness and desire- traits that Slaanesh may exploit ruthlessly. By attacking these mental weak points, the psyker can defeat an enemy with his own vice. This power may be used in the assault or shooting phase (but not both). If used in the shooting phase, it has a range of 12" and requires line of sight. If the psychic test is successful, the target must take a leadership test (This power does not affect Fearless models). If the test is failed, the target suffers an automatic hit that wounds on 2+, with no armor saves allowed.

Bog of Pestilence: Available to sorcerers with the Mark of Nurgle. The terrain around the enemy begins to warp and change with Nurgle's malign power. Bizarre flora, dripping with pus, may sprout around their feet, or they may be enveloped in bilious fog. This is a psychic power that may be used in the shooting phase and has a range of 12". If the psychic test is successful, the unit counts as pinned until the end of the next Chaos turn. In addition, all models in the unit are at -1 Initiative.

Chaos Lord Daemon Weapons:
Updated rules for all Daemon Weapons:
-Two-handed
-Is a Power Weapon
-Adds extra D6 attacks. If a 1 is rolled, the Lord must take a Leadership (even though he is Fearless). If he fails, he suffers 1 wound with no armor save allowed.

More Daemon Weapons:
Warpcannon: Counts as a ranged weapon, replacing the Lord's Bolt Pistol, with the following profile:
Range: 24" Strength: 6 AP: 2 Type: Rending, Assault D6 (Note that rolling a 1 still causes the same penalty as all Daemon Weapons. Note that the Lord does not gain +D6 attacks in the assault)

Immortaliser: A blade that imbues its wielder with great vitality, imparting a shard of its own Daemonic nature. A model with an Immortaliser has the Eternal Warrior special rule.

Dreadblade: Ignores Invulnerable saves and always wounds daemons on a roll of 2+.

Witchflayer (Khorne): The Blood God despises sorcery and will sometimes gift his followers with special weapons to destroy psykers. A model armed with the Witchflayer automatically wounds enemy psykers on a roll of 2+. In addition, the weapon affords a modicum of protection against witchcraft. Force weapons count as ordinary power weapons against the bearer and all other psychic abilities will not work against him on a roll of 3+.

Spear of Contagion (Nurgle): This noisome polearm has a tendancy to manifest Granfather Nurgle's most virulent plagues within its vicinity. For every hit made with this weapon, all unengaged enemy units in the assault suffer a Strength 4 hit.

Sirencaller (Slaanesh): A slender needle or lithe blade that emits rapturous harmonics with each swing. All models in base contact with the bearer are at -1 Initiative and -1 Ld. In addition, the bearer counts as having a 4+ invulnerable save while in combat.

Psiweaver (Tzeentch): The weapon acts as a familiar to its bearer, granting him untold psychic might. The model counts as a psyker and may purchase one power. However, all psyker-affecting weapons, such as Null Rods, may not affect him and are treated as normal weapons.

Hastily-thought-out, overpowered, fluffy rules! Woohoo!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

WARD SAVE!

Any unit, from any codex written by Matthew Ward, upon death may Roll a D6. The number rolled is the the amount of 2+ Saves to ignore death and return to life with it's full number of wounds.
If however, the save roll is not made using the D6 generated dice, the controlling player make keep attempting the save until it is passed. As is the way of Ward.

If Marnius Calgar is present, this save is increased to 1+. However, is the controlling player doesn't play Space marines or have a Calgar model, the player can use a photo off of Google to count as Calgar.

Please note, anyone with an ounce of respect for fair play or their opponent may not use this rule. Anyone who challenges the absurdism of this rule/shuns insults against Mathew Ward is automatically demoted to the rank of Retard.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

ok so i am nowhere near as good as you guys but my t'pence, some amazing ability for a librarian to hit every member of a squad (not a template attack) with something lie s8 ap3 

also a rule for all the Blood Angels stating that if they fall below 50% strength they gain rage and fleet of foot


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dark Angels Company Master: Battle Strategist - one unit gains either Tank Hunters, Infiltrate, or outflank USR, and may re-roll the D6 result when rolling off to start the game.

Supreme Grand Master Azrael: Master strategist - up to half your army may be held in reserve, and then enter turn 1 via outflank.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Lights in the Warp:
_The forces of Chaos not only affect the battlefield they fight upon - countries, continents, entire worlds are corrupted and despoiled by the presence of the Primordial Annihilator. The atrocious acts of the Chaos Space Marines, and the will of their twisted Gods, creates tides in the warp, great waves of pain, fear, hatred and insanity roaring across the Empyrean. This disturbance hinders communications and smothers psychic potential. 

The Gods will create wyrd-lights in the Warp, guiding more of their followers to the fight whilst misleading the reinforcements of their foes. However, he Gods are fickle and fey and will, on occasion, bamboozle their followers to further their own, manic agenda._

Any Chaos army may purchase the Lights of the Warp for 75pts. It takes up no Force Organistion Chart slots and is not carried by any model. At the start of the game, during deployment, roll a D6. On a roll of 3+, all enemy reserves suffer a -1 penalty when they roll to enter the game, and all Chaos models gain +1 to their reserves. The Chaos player may also force his opponent to re-roll any successful psychic tests. On a roll of a 2 or a 1, the Gods have turned upon their followers due to a lack of piety, dedication, or just plain whimsy on their part. The bonuses described are reversed (Chaos reserves suffer the modifier, the opposing player may force any Chaos psychic powers to be re-rolled etc.)

In an effort to swing the favour of the Gods back, the Chaos player may sacrifice any number of Aspiring/Noise/Skull/Plague Champions, Aspiring/Chaos Sorcerors, or Chaos Lords to gain a re-roll of the die. This is an exception to the rule that a die may only be re-rolled once.

Midnight


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

> Nice contributions! So far, I'd say Moonschwine wins: fluffy, risky and powerful. I'd perhaps only change Furious Charge into a diferent effect so it doesn't become as widespread as FNP. Maybe re-rolling all failed to-hit ot to-wound rolls for the present assault turn.


Hmm, possibly - the issue is though that FC grants an Initiative bonus which was more what I was going for . Perhaps Re-roll's and +1I for a turn? 

"See but don't be seen"

Using a combination of stealth, field-craft and camouflage the scout squad disappears from sight. 

A scout unit that remains stationary for its turn and does not fire Heavy Weapons gains the ability to avoid detection by the enemy. Units wishing to fire at the squad must succeed on a range check roll as per the Night Fighting special rule. Success means the firing unit can target the Scout Squad normally, failure means the unit is unable to fire at the scout squad but may pick a different target within range.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

"Prone" (Sniper Models)

By taking up a more stable position a sniper's bullets become like finely honed scalpels, expertly cutting the enemy units. Additionally it makes the firer even harder to hit because they present an even smaller target than before.

Models with this rule an additional +1 to their cover save for going to ground and may still act in the following shooting phase. Additionally it adds +1 to their to hit and to wound roll results when using a weapon with the sniper rule. However a unit using this rule goes at initiative one if charged in close combat as they have to stand up to fight back.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Shadow of the Warp

Covers the entire board for the entire game. Every time a psychic test is taken, it must be taken on 3d6. If triples are rolled, the shadow is too intense for the psykers mind to take and the model is removed from play.

:laugh: 

How it reads to me from all the fluff. :victory:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Fires of Nocturne* (if Vulkan He'stan is taken as a HQ choice)

If the Salamanders squad numbers 5 models, one Salamander may replace his boltgun with one of the following: a flamer or a meltagun.

If the Salamanders squad numbers 10 models, one Salamander may replace the heavy weapon choice with an assault weapon choice (flamer or meltagun).

The Salamander Space Marine Sergeant may replace his boltgun and/or bolt pistol with: a flamer or a meltagun.

Any Salamander Space Marine or Salamander Space Marine Sergeant may take: melta bombs.


I like to think this would make Salamanders more fluffy with flamey-goodness.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you smell that?

Whenever Sgt Rock charges into close combat, he pauses and makes a strange remark that draws the attention of his opponents and confuses them.

Any unit assaulted by Sgt Rock is at -1 initiative untill the end of the turn.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

'Heroic challenge' calgar

Calgar could be beaten up by a grot before heroically pulverising it!
In a combat calgar must role a D6 on a 4+ he my chose if not he MUST chose an enemy non-vehicle model and challenge it- this will reduce him do 1 wound before the model is pulverised- remove him from play with no saves of any type- no armour,invun, regeneration or anything at all
this maynot be attempts if calgar is on 1 wound already


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> *Fires of Nocturne* (if Vulkan He'stan is taken as a HQ choice)
> 
> If the Salamanders squad numbers 5 models, one Salamander may replace his boltgun with one of the following: a flamer or a meltagun.
> 
> ...


MSU with three twin-linked Meltaguns per squad with a twin-linked Combi-Melta on the Rhino? Suck it up, Imperial Guard. Three Flamers per squad with a twin-linked Combi-Flamer on the Rhino? Who plays Orks anyway?

Needs a little toning down. I'd simply say that Tactical Squads may take a Heavy Flamer as their Heavy Weapon and the Sergeant can take a Thunder Hammer - Vulkan gives enough benefits for Salamanders all ready.


A universal rule now.

Overwatch:
_A common tactic for troops on defensive duty, those with no targets, or in a claustrophobic warzone is for the warriors to enter overwatch. Training their weapons, they lock their weapons at doors, windows, or other gaps in the terrain. As the enemy reveal themselves, they are driven back into cover by the sudden barrage of fire._
Any model may choose to enter Overwatch if they do nothing in their entire turn. They resolve any shooting attacks at the end of the subsequent movement phase, i.e. Player A's squad of Space Marines chooses to enter Overwatch. They fire their weapons after Player B's Movement Phase, after all models have moved but before the Shooting Phase.

Midnight


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I deem this thread both productive and fun!

CSM
-Noise marines.
-Addicts: Randomly roll twice on the combat drug chart each turn for the unit. A double will remove a single model from the unit with no save possible.

Thousand sons:
-Automaton: Poison attacks have no effect on a thousand sons unit, however the attached sorcerer does not benefit from this rule.

Necrons
General
-None living: Poison has no effect on Necrons.

Death marks
-They will not escape!: Death marks may assault the turn they deep strike as long as the unit that they are assaulting has at least one independent character in it.
-Relentless:


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> MSU with three twin-linked Meltaguns per squad with a twin-linked Combi-Melta on the Rhino? Suck it up, Imperial Guard. Three Flamers per squad with a twin-linked Combi-Flamer on the Rhino? Who plays Orks anyway?
> 
> Needs a little toning down. I'd simply say that Tactical Squads may take a Heavy Flamer as their Heavy Weapon and the Sergeant can take a Thunder Hammer - Vulkan gives enough benefits for Salamanders all ready.
> 
> ...


So playing this rule. I like it a lot. Now I guess I owethe thread a rule...

COSMIC INDIFFERENCE-

Necrons do not waste their time with lesser beings. They are things to be culled and harvested, nothing more.
If assaulted in the enemy's turn, Necron units may opt not to attack back and move 2d6" (choosing the highest die) out of the assault. Necrons removed as casualties will reanimate at least 1" away from the attackers. If they would be placed out of squad coherency the models are removed. 

This represents a more implacable advance, and warriors who don't get chewed up can take their blows, turn around and rapid fire...and get recharged. But hey, you won't get swept up haha!


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

More Raptor rules! Everyone likes Raptor rules!

Tugging at the Leash: Raptors are all too eager to get into the assault, and will take the first opportunity to fall upon the enemy. If a Raptor squad arrives from deep strike, the controlling player can declare them to be Tugging at the Leash (before the scatter dice is rolled), overcome with their driving need for slaughter. The unit may not shoot that turn, but may assault. (You may notice this is essentially a renamed "Heroic Intervention," possessed by SM Vanguard Veterans. I wanted to convey the Raptors' status as an elite cadre of shock troops- a cut above your average assault marine!)

Prey on the Weak: Raptors are generally held in reserve and unleashed to break the weakest parts of the enemy line, where their elite abilities easily crush their enemies. If the enemy falls back from close combat with a Raptor unit, inflict a number of Strength 4 hits equal to the number of remaining Raptors.

Jesus Christ, What Are These Goddamn Animals???: Raptors can be a terrifying and disorienting presence, with their twisted helms and their swooping about all over the place. As such, if a unit loses in CC with a Raptor unit, they take their Morale check at -1 Ld


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Kiro, that was a cool shout-put to the Deus ex Machina trope writers so love to toss into their rules. I approve. 

LukeValantine, the Noise Marines rule made me laugh AND it is fluffy as hell! They'd add it (or a variant if they wanted to keep the dice-rolling down, a full EC army would need a TON of drug rolls1) if they had any common sense.

Regarding the 1K Sons and Necrons and poison, I know what it makes snense, but it would be -too- strong. Besides, the poison is often not the only letahl effect of poisoned weapons: there is the impact of swords, or the piercing of splinter rounds. I'd change it to something that worsens the damage roll by a fixed amount:

Automaton/Non-living : Poisoned weapons have their strength worsened by two when causing wounds to this unit. For instance, a 2+ poisoned attack becomes a 4+ attack, to a maximum of 6+.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Chaos spawn
Fuc&^ng useless things!: Chaos has no care for those that fail. In fact the followers of chaos revile in the suffering of the damned and down trodden. Wounds caused to a chaos spawn never count towards combat resolution and all chaos models can freely fire into a combat involving chaos spawn randomizing hits across all combatants, note this does not apply if any other friendly model is in the combat..


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

*tyranid swam*

all units in the tyranid codex that do not have the MC special rule, count as beasts for purposes of moving/charging


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Chaos spawn
> Fuc&^ng useless things!: Chaos has no care for those that fail. In fact the followers of chaos revile in the suffering of the damned and down trodden. Wounds caused to a chaos spawn never count towards combat resolution and all chaos models can freely fire into a combat involving chaos spawn randomizing hits across all combatants, note this does not apply if any other friendly model is in the combat..


Bahahaha! This is grand. I'd maybe add that it doesn't grant kill points in KP games. And rename it "I always hated you, Steve."


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Canoptek Scarabs
Harvesters:For every non-vehicle model killed by the scarabs in combat and/or successful entropic strikes against a vehicle, roll a dice. On a 6, the harvested energy creates another scarab swarm with full wounds.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Karnax said:


> Canoptek Scarabs
> Harvesters:For every non-vehicle model killed by the scarabs in combat and/or successful entropic strikes against a vehicle, roll a dice. On a 6, the harvested energy creates another scarab swarm with full wounds.


Wow, I hope you have a ton of swarm bases... That could get pretty overwhelming


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Through the Windows"

When Deep Striking into difficult terrain, enemy units in the same piece of terrain as the unit must immediately pass a morale check or go to ground.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

"You've been Janine'd!"

In the thick of battle, the last thing a fighting man expects to see is a bare set of breasts and a well-curved backside.
When moving to within 12" of a Daemonette, the unit must make a leadership test. If failed, the unit cannot move, shoot, or assault untill their next turn. They just stand there with their mouths hanging open marvelling at the naked Daemonettes.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ha, awsome one :goodpost:


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

_All hail the Ethereals_
If you are facing a Tau army and you are using an Ethereal, then roll a dice for every tau and vespid unit (ignore kroot and drones) roll a D6. On a 3+, you now control that unit. This rule has no effect on other races, or tau armies led by Commander Farsight/another Ethereal. If you have space pope however, you trump other ethereals and can attempt to control their army. An Ethereals bodyguard unit can never be coerced under any circumstances, as they are unswervingly loyal to their charge.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

WE'S THE SHOOTIEST!!

once per game, ork flash gitz can light em up. The flash gitz triple their shots that phase, this can be combined with their normal upgrades. but when this is invoked, all to hit rolls of 3 or lower suffer a get's hot wound.

this makes a useless unit perform as it almost should, and is awesome and hilarious enough to actually use often.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

"Despite their prowess as duellists (duelists), even Incubi scorn a fair fight. When they close upon their foe they send waves of neural energy coursing outward from the tormentors mounted upon their chests, leaving their foes wracked with agony before the killing begins in ernist." Page 31 DE codex

During a turn in which a unit of Incubi launch an assault the enemy unit(s) suffer a -1 penalty to their toughness until the end of the phase.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Assume the Position: Grey Knights

When fighting against any army chosen from Codex: Grey Knights, the Chaos Daemon player should just bend over for the Grey Knight player as it'll be less painfull than playing the actual game...
This is because Ward broke Daemons in the other game and then forgot there's a difference in 40k.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

experiment 626 said:


> Assume the Position: Grey Knights
> 
> When fighting against any army chosen from Codex: Grey Knights, the Chaos Daemon player should just bend over for the Grey Knight player as it'll be less painfull than playing the actual game...
> This is because Ward broke Daemons in the other game and then forgot there's a difference in 40k.


 
Sounds like you are very familiar with this. :shok:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

It doesn't have a name, its just a rule based on how the fluff should have been:

"It doesn't matter what happening, Blood angles and Necrons may never ally under ANY circumstances. Even if that happens to be an equally stupid reason thought up by a guy who writes overpowered codexes"


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

"I can't hear you over the sound of how f**king angry I am!"


Once per game, only in response to either the Emperor's Champion or Marshal falling in battle (but not both). All Black Templar models, including Dreadnoughts, combine their general hatred for everything and in a super-pissed off rage let out a massive battlecry. All affected models gain Fleet, Furious Charge, and Feel No Pain for the remainder of the battle. This does not affect Neophytes who, in fact, fight with one less attack for the rest of the game as they are too petrified to move or make a sound.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I know this is 40k section and this is a fantasy rule but...

'get back here now!'
It's extremely hard to retain control in the midst of a fight
In close combat all engaged units must take a leadership test or lose control- the unit is counted as a horde and is subject to the unstable USR and may not parry also every turn that the unit has lost control the unit suffers a -1 leadership when he attempts to reassume control

'scramble!'
Only the most foolhardy or bravest warriors will stand to be obliterated by weaponry
When a unit gets hit by a weapon that uses a blast/ flame template it must pass a moral test or be subject to the skirmishers USR AFTER wounds have been taken and each friendly turn must test to regroup and if are caught in cc before they regroup become subject to the unstable speicial rule


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I want the old 'Looted Wagon' vehicle rules for Orks back, where they could loot any vehicle from any army, and use it as a 0-1 choice.

If that's broken, then I really wish Orks had a rule with its meks/big meks where they can gain control of wrecked enemy vehicles, and restart it with some penalty (such as a random chance of breaking).


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

This one is for orks.

Spray Wildly!

Any ork with a shoota or big shoota may opt to spray wildly in a general direction. Instead of shooting normally it may shoot every unit once (Friends included) in a line up to the weapons maximum range. You must shoot at everyone in the line if you use this rule. No holding back the distance of the line.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

For the Imperial Guard:

The 'Mockery' special rule: Whenever Veterans fight alongside raw recruits and conscripts they make fun of those newer soldiers, roll a D6 to determine which of the following three results is applied.

1-2: The recruits and conscripts lose heart for the fight, ballistic skill and weapon skill are reduced to 2 for the duration of the game.

3-4: The recruits and conscripts are enraged by the Veterans mockery and fight all the harder. Ballistic skill and weapon skill are raised to 4 for the duration of the game.

5-6: The recruits and conscripts simply fight on as normal with no effect on their ballistic skill or weapon skill.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

For the Necrons:

Conga-line rule-

Whenever a Necron player attempts to use scarabs for a first round assault by abusing scarab base placement, the opponent may call up to six players to join in on a conga line over the Necron player's corpse.

Just kidding... Here's a real Necron one.

BSoD - The necron army has harvested old, flawed programming to their advantage. Any necron lord assaulting a vehicle can attempt to upload Microsoft into their enemy. This replaces all their current attacks, but will wreck the vehicle on a 4+.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vista?

Midnight


----------

